# Revenue Codes that require a CPT or HCPCS



## Kymera99 (Dec 11, 2017)

I am auditing Revenue Codes to ensure that there is CPT or HCPCS correlating to charge. Is there a list that says what Revenue Codes require a CPT or a HCPCS. I have a good idea but just wonder if there is a master list. I have read that these types of Revenue Codes referred to as non-exempt. Thank you.


----------

